# Cisco 851



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

Bear with me, I'm still fairly new at the cisco thing....

I have a Cisco 851 with IOS software version 12.4.15T1.
I want to configure it for web filtering using N2H2. I am following the document on Cisco's page.


So I log in, enable, and Config t. I then try putting in the line ip inspect name fw_urlf http urlfilter

and it comes back not knowing what urlfilter is. When I do an ip inspect name fw_urlf http ? it doesn't even list urlfilter as an option.

am I skipping something or missing something? Something is not enabled when it should be?

Thanks.


----------



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

Well, I did some more research and found out that the 851 can't do urlfilter at all. so....that would pose a problem huh...lol


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Oooh ouch, sorry to hear that.

Keep in mind "sometimes" newer versions of IOS can include new things, however v12.4.x is fairly new.


----------



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

yea, the 12.4.15T1 is the latest out. I am keeping a watch just in case though. I might just spend the $$ and get the 871 and call it done.

Thanks


----------

